# Electrical Engineer - Long Aspiring Film Director



## Muhammad Chughtai (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I wanted to get your point of view on my application as a candidate for Film Schools (particularly NYU & Columbia). I wanted to tell you about myself and get a little feedback on what you think of me as an applicant.

First off, my name is Muhammad Chughtai. I'm 25 years old. I'm from Pakistan though I grew up in Dubai. I wanted to be a film director since i can remember. (My earliest memory, though geekish, is about using an old Microsoft program to direct 3d scenes with 3d actors. May seem a lil lame, but I loved it.)

At the age of 17, I was pretty sure that I wanted to pursue film and started looking into NYFA and a few other schools. (Back then NYFA didn't have as many program options as it does today.)

However, at the advice of many around me, including my father who's an engineer, I was told not to pursue film and instead try for a more "lucrative" career such as Engineering. (Most Pakistanis don't consider Film as a respectable career and prefer doctors, lawyers or engineers.)

My father, though he never bluntly said no to film,  "strongly advised" me to pursue Electrical Engineering as a fall back major.

Being 17, lakcing maturity and afraid of making the a decision that could "mess" my life up, I decided to follow everyones advice and delay my film pursuit.
Alas, I attended Virgina Tech, did my engineering courses while dabbling in theatre classes and photography. (My theatre professor loved me, I got A's in his toughest classes and he's writing me a recommendation letter too.)

After graduating though, and being an international student with a new engineering degree, I naturally started looked for a job  so I could stay in the US. I kept up with my photography skills and wrote shorts whenever I had the chance but still couldn't find a way to do anything more because of my demanding job.

Unfortunately, and suddenly, my job ended and I was forced to move back to Dubai with my family. I started working for my father's succesful engineering firm, a company that he built from scratch. Now, at the age of 60, he's looking for a successor.
I've been working with him for a while now but still can't stop dreaming and dabbling in film and photography. I try to do what I can and as much as I can. For instance, I've volunteered at the Dubai Film Festival here, I still write shorts, love photography and even have a job as a film critic at Dubai's popular talk radio station, Dubai Eye.

Moreover, I'm finally on my way to directing my first short film (Based on a Pinter play - my theater influence.) and am even organizing a film festival here in Dubai.

I understand it sounded like I was blaming everyone else for my troubles, but that really isn't the case. I know that I've never had the confidence to pursue my passions. I've been afraid to fail and have had to deal with guilt from my family about "doing the right thing" and taking over my father's vast business empire.

All that's behind me now. I've laid my demons to rest and am more than a 100% sure that film is my calling and what I want to do with my life. I don't care for my cushy job anymore. I've (politely) told my father about it. I want to be passionate with my work and happy, not frustrated about what it is I'm doing with my life.

So, like I said, I'm finally directing a short and want to get into Film Shcool badly. So badly that if the big schools dont take me, I'll apply to NYFA since they don't have any requirements. But I would prefer a prestigious school.

So, what do you all think? Would schools like NYU and Columbia take an MFA applicant like me? What's your experience? If you're in these schools, I'd appreciate your input. Thanks.

P.S. Money's not a big issue since I've got enough saved from my engineering work to pull me through.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Jul 8, 2010)

well, first off muhammad, congrats on that wonderful and detailed life story you just shared. It feels like a Graduate personal statement or essay which most schools require you write. So, when you apply and make one, you already have one good tale to tell. Anyway, most graduate film programs don't necessarily require you to have a film background. Some admission committee members even prefer and advocate their prospective students to have diverse backgrounds and a wealth of life experience to share with. I'm actually a nurse who's real passion is film. 

I would be attending Chapman University this fall to take  MFA in Screenwriting. So, we're really in the same boat, except that you're probably luckier for you got the monetary capability to send yourself to school, lol. As like you, I was also advised by my parents to take more practical careers that will guarantee a job after graduation from college. And, they were right, with the recession here in the U.S., my job as a nurse has given me some security. But at the end of the day, this isn't what I want to do. So, when I was working as a nurse, I took some certificate courses in directing and screenwriting in UCLA to equip me later when I apply for graduate school. So, my advice is just go for it, submit those applications in and do whatever makes you feel most happy.


----------



## Muhammad Chughtai (Jul 10, 2010)

Well said. You do get some job security but at the end of the day, it's just not what you want to do.

The biggest fear that I have is one day realizing that most of my life's passed by and I'm still talking about making films and applying to film schools.

What were the courses like at UCLA? Is there anything you've made? Wish you all the best too. Where are you applying?

Thanks for all the encouragement by the way.


----------



## Josh hackney (Mar 4, 2016)

Can I ask you why you are gonna throw your hard earned money away and go to film school?  If you want to be a director start by getting experience on a film set and watch the director work and take in the whole process.  Film school is not gonna make you a working director your hard work and experience on a commercial, TV show or a feature watching the crew work will get your mind to a place you need to be.  I do lighting for everything in Hollywood as a 728 studio electrican and I'm being 110% honest you need to some how some way get yourself a PA job and learn the business if you really want to direct.


----------



## Josh hackney (Mar 4, 2016)

Muhammad Chughtai said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I wanted to get your point of view on my application as a candidate for Film Schools (particularly NYU & Columbia). I wanted to tell you about myself and get a little feedback on what you think of me as an applicant.
> 
> ...


Can I ask you why you are gonna throw your hard earned money away and go to film school?  If you want to be a director start by getting experience on a film set and watch the director work and take in the whole process.  Film school is not gonna make you a working director your hard work and experience on a commercial, TV show or a feature watching the crew work will get your mind to a place you need to be.  I do lighting for everything in Hollywood as a 728 studio electrican and I'm being 110% honest you need to some how some way get yourself a PA job and learn the business if you really want to direct.


----------

